# Breeders in Southeast



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm beginning my search for a foundation bitch (spoo). I'm hoping to find a good breeder in the southeast that would be willing to work with me. I've posted here before about this, but since have moved. So now I'm looking for a breeder that is closer to me. 

I'd really like to specialize in reds and apricots, so I would prefer a red. But I know it is near impossible to to get a dog because most breeders refuse to sell on a full reg contract. So, at the moment, I'm considering health, temperament, and conformation to be paramount. Color can be secondary... but I would certainly favor a red if I had the option. 

I'm really hoping to find one out there that is willing to help me out and mentor me. I don't need someone to hold my hand or anything like that (I know breeders are super busy and I would never want to be a nuisance)--just someone that would be there providing advice/guidance and who would be willing to answer my questions. 

I'd appreciate any recommendations.

Thanks!


----------



## seminolewind (Mar 11, 2016)

There seems to be a few breeders in Palm Spring, Florida (wealthy horse winter playground).


----------



## Coldbrew (Jun 17, 2015)

NOLA has lovely reds and is in New Orleans.
Steel City is in Alabama I believe, and also has reds and does extensive health testing, but they also breed doodles and do not compete with their dogs.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Have you joined your local Poodle Club? That sounds like the best place to find a mentor who is a reputable breeder who does things right, plus you'll meet many breeders to network with, even if they don't breed the color you want. A backyard breeder who doesn't bother to compete with their dogs or breed to the breed standard isn't going to do you much good.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Patriot has reds in the Southeast. I've not seen them mentioned in PF.


----------



## spindledreams (Aug 7, 2012)

If you want to do Red and Apricots talk to NOLA in New Orleans. At the very least she can tell you who to avoid and who to talk to for good well breed dogs of color. She is a well known force in the development of RED standards.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Agree with oshagcj914. When I wanted to dip my toes into the poodle world, I found an established and respected breeder near me, and then networked to the area I was searching in. You won't click with every breeder - and definitely have conversations one-on-one, because they'll be much more open - but you'll find a few that you trust and can rely on their recommendations.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I've done a fair amount of looking into breeders of reds and apricots because Ian loves them. My short list of breeders for reds is NOLA in New Orleans, Louter Creek in GA, and Arreau in Canada (but I still love her poodles).

Hans came from Boshi in north FL. Shirley is wonderful, but breeds mostly blacks.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, Spindledreams <3 and others!

RylieJames,

If you would email me - [email protected] I'd be happy to give you some direction.

I'll tell you, straight up, breeders do NOT mind sharing time with someone who really wants to learn and is passionate about improving the color and the breed. We DO mind those who want the easy way, who already "know everything" and those who are looking for a quick buck. But those who want to give it their heart and soul, and time and time and more time and investment, those breeders we love, because, HOPEFULLY they and not the others, will be the ones who shape the future of the breed.

For those with general interest. Everyone who told you to find a breed club was dead on. If you are not INVOLVED I don't believe you'll make a good breeder. Maybe a good SALESPERSON, but a good salesperson isn't necessarily a good breeder. Be willing to find an all breed club, a poodle affiliate club (some are easier than others to join, but whether you join or not at least JOIN IN with their activities and learn). Roll up your sleeves and get involved in Rescue, that will be a quick, hard lesson in being a responsible breeder and what happens to the pups when you don't find great owners (the pups are ALWAYS your responsibility!) and don't feel the weight of the responsibility for your own actions. Those in rescue wind up there 9 times out of 10 because of bad breeders and irresponsible owners.

And, be forewarned. LOTS approach all gung ho and going to change the world and quickly jump ship and/or try the cheap-n-easy route so breeders and handlers and even club members tend to be skeptical at first. 

It won't take long to prove yourself, but for QUALITY animals you will need to. And PUH LEASE go to poodleclubofamerica.com and download a copy of the Breed Standard. If when you look at poodles if you find it hard to determine a good dog vs a great dog vs a dog with something to offer vs a hot mess - please Continue. To. Study. The. Breed. Standard. Until. You. Do/Can! :amen:

Hope some of that helped. And I hope I can help!
I've benefitted from some of the most AMAZING mentors, and I owe it to them and to the breed I love to pay it forward!

Regards,

Tabatha
NOLA Standards
NOLAStandards.com


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Nola, what a great post. I love to hear from you "breeders" on this forum, and it's good to know there are lots of great ones out there.


----------



## Mish17 (Jun 30, 2016)

I was wondering if anyone was familiar with Missy Galloway in FL and SC?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Please pm me if you would like Missy's contact information or if I can be of assistance.

Brees is out of her grand old man, Moses and I consider her a friend.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

And, I'm not thinking.

"Mimi" - AKC CH Allure Hightide All About Me was bred by my Mentor, Michele Polito and Missy Galloway.

Mimi finished in I think it was 3 - 4 shows, going Best In Show TWICE , out of the classes on the way to her Championship! Won't ever forget being in Kansas socializing with some handlers/friends and the news reached us (from TN to KS fast as lightening!) "Some white standard poodle bitch just went Best In Show out of the classes??????!!!!" Silence for a moment (for anyone who doesn't realize what a Big Deal that is!!) And then, "Had to be Mimi and Michele!! And if you've ever seen her, that's no 'class bitch'!"

That's who it was!

:first:

Woohooooooooo

Wish I had a photo I could share!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## RylieJames (Feb 3, 2016)

Thank you all for your input. And, Nola, thank you so much! I will surely be in contact.

I've looked into local poodle clubs and they seem near impossible to join. There are two clubs in my state, both of which over three hours away from me. And, in order to join, you have to already be breeding poodles (i.e. at least 8 years of breeding for one club) and have two members sponsor you. It seems like a catch 22: you need help and support to get started, but you can't get "in the club" unless you're experienced. :argh:

I did however find an "all breeds" club near my new home and their membership requirements are less stringent. My realtor who helped me find my house is a member! So, I have my "in" there. Also, on a somewhat related note, I bought a house with a fenced yard on 3/4 of an acre. Plenty of room for poodles to safely run!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Starting with the All Breed Club is PERFECT! And what a small world (your realtor being a member). From there you can get involved and you'll most certainly meet some "Poodle People".

Check out the AFFILIATE CLUBS in your area again. The requirements you mentioned are for PCA (Poodle Club of America) Membership. The Affiliate Club requirements are not the same as our Parent Club and there are often different levels of memberships within the Affiliate Club.

Creole Poodle Club of New Orleans has 2 levels of membership, requires 2 sponsors - and they could be your All Breed Club members _yay_ and we welcome exhibitors and breeders, have a strong Rescue contingent and several "Just Poodle Lovers" in the club and are always welcoming to potential members with any of our social/community involvement/educational activities.

Best Wishes!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------

